# anybody try the Neewer TT850 flash?



## ssoliman (Dec 26, 2013)

anybody try the Neewer TT850 flash?  My sb-700 is not working anymore, need a new flash.  Not sure if i should give this one a try?

neewer


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 26, 2013)

Well if your going with something "off brand" have you considered yongnuo?  They make a pretty wide variety in various price ranges, and the one I bought works great - never had any issues with it at all.


----------



## HitenNainaney (Dec 26, 2013)

I got myself the yongnou 560iii about 4 months ago.

Does the job really well, it's completely manual, so that works well with me.

However, on the down side, I ran comparison tests with the sb900 and the yongnou just ate through the batteries like breakfast. It might just be a faulty piece from the lot, but I thought I'd share.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ssoliman (Dec 27, 2013)

ssoliman said:


> anybody try the Neewer TT850 flash? My sb-700 is not working anymore, need a new flash. Not sure if i should give this one a try?
> 
> neewer




thanks gents, i picked up an sb-700 yest.  needed something for this weekend so i had to get something quick.  i was not sure the manual flash would work for me.  i shoot slow already and i thought having to shoot with a manual flash would just slow me down even more.

what is the process you go through when shooting with a manual flash?  was it a big adjustment?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 27, 2013)

It depends on what you're doing.  If you're shooting in-studio, then manual flash is dead simple and won't slow you down at all since your settings won't change.  If you're shooting an event, then you'll likely want TTL.


----------



## ssoliman (Dec 27, 2013)

tirediron said:


> It depends on what you're doing. If you're shooting in-studio, then manual flash is dead simple and won't slow you down at all since your settings won't change. If you're shooting an event, then you'll likely want TTL.




thanks tirediron, that makes it clear


----------

